# Live and learn. Dosing mistake !



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

Well I went a little heavy on the Tenacity on my renovation and now I'm just waiting with fingers crossed. This is what 1 oz on 1,600K of PRG looks like.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It looks pretty good for a 20oz/acre rate. How many days since application?


----------



## thebmrust (Jun 29, 2020)

When it turns white, it's pretty cool under the full moon. 
It'll grow back.


----------



## bigbearbear (Sep 7, 2021)

thebmrust said:


> When it turns white, it's pretty cool under the full moon.
> It'll grow back.


[removed by moderator]


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@bigbearbear keep politics out of TLF.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

I thought you would have seen more damage than this at such a high rate.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

g-man said:


> It looks pretty good for a 20oz/acre rate. How many days since application?


8 days


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Hmm, you are not at peak of the tenacity effect. Let see at day 15.

Do you have more prg seeds? I would throw them now as a safety measure.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

g-man said:


> Hmm, you are not at peak of the tenacity effect. Let see at day 15.
> 
> Do you have more prg seeds? I would throw them now as a safety measure.


Yes I was going to cut it today then throw down some more.


----------



## cleohioturf (Jul 20, 2020)

x2, I would throw seed, youll be nervous in another 10 days but I think youll be fine.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I did the actual math. It was a 27oz/a. The yearly max is 16oz/a and PRG has an application rate of 5oz/a. Im not sure what will happen with a 5x overdose.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Please do report back in a week. I'm interested in how it will look.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Following this too as i would be making sequential applications in a PRG lawn to get rid of bentgrass every 10 days almost.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

g-man said:


> I did the actual math. It was a 27oz/a. The yearly max is 16oz/a and PRG has an application rate of 5oz/a. Im not sure what will happen with a 5x overdose.


Wow ! Is there anything I can do to help at this point or is it a waiting game do you think.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Please do report back in a week. I'm interested in how it will look.


I will post weekly updates until I get it back to it prime.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

Dude, come on! How did you do that? This is exactly why we have restrictions and labels. Read the directions!


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

learningeveryday said:


> Dude, come on! How did you do that? This is exactly why we have restrictions and labels. Read the directions!


It's just a mistake. No need to make him feel any worse.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> learningeveryday said:
> 
> 
> > Dude, come on! How did you do that? This is exactly why we have restrictions and labels. Read the directions!
> ...


It's all good, it's just grass. I look at it as taking one for the team, we now get a true test of the limits of Tenacity. I've learned and it won't happen again.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

learningeveryday said:


> Dude, come on! How did you do that? This is exactly why we have restrictions and labels. Read the directions!


I know I got a different measuring device. It won't happen again.


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

LawnDetail said:


> learningeveryday said:
> 
> 
> > Dude, come on! How did you do that? This is exactly why we have restrictions and labels. Read the directions!
> ...


^Respect

We've all done it and will likely do it again. Keep up the great attitude and thanks for the post. This will help others (like me)and it's appreciated.

The lawn will be fine…if not, plenty of info/ people here to help fix it.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

No, we haven't all done that. I've made many mistakes but I have never made a measuring error with lawn chemicals. It's something we should all take very seriously. That's the truth and if you can't handle it, then maybe you should hire a capable professional. The last thing you should do in this situation is go on the internet and post/talk about it.


----------



## jedross86 (Apr 27, 2021)

learningeveryday said:


> No, we haven't all done that. I've made many mistakes but I have never made a measuring error with lawn chemicals. It's something we should all take very seriously. That's the truth and if you can't handle it, then maybe you should hire a capable professional. The last thing you should do in this situation is go on the internet and post/talk about it.


Perhaps sharing this error will encourage other folks here to exercise more caution when making applications? I don't see anything in this thread suggesting to others that they should be intentionally over applying product.


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

learningeveryday said:


> No, we haven't all done that. I've made many mistakes but I have never made a measuring error with lawn chemicals. It's something we should all take very seriously. That's the truth and if you can't handle it, then maybe you should hire a capable professional. The last thing you should do in this situation is go on the internet and post/talk about it.


Well aren't you special. How can someone get offended by OPs mistake?


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

learningeveryday said:


> No, we haven't all done that. I've made many mistakes but I have never made a measuring error with lawn chemicals. It's something we should all take very seriously. That's the truth and if you can't handle it, then maybe you should hire a capable professional. The last thing you should do in this situation is go on the internet and post/talk about it.


Look, that wasn't a knock at you, but people like me are here for help. He's admitted the mistake…that's sometimes how you learn.

It IS serious. Teach/ offer guidance where you're able…no need to criticize/ belittle (even if that wasn't your intent).

I apologize if I offended.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

learningeveryday said:


> No, we haven't all done that. I've made many mistakes but I have never made a measuring error with lawn chemicals. It's something we should all take very seriously. That's the truth and if you can't handle it, then maybe you should hire a capable professional. The last thing you should do in this situation is go on the internet and post/talk about it.


If you don't have anything of value to add here please stop posting. The OP is admitting a mistake and attempting to learn from it. This is a place to post/talk about it. What else are we doing here?


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

learningeveryday said:


> No, we haven't all done that. I've made many mistakes but I have never made a measuring error with lawn chemicals. It's something we should all take very seriously. That's the truth and if you can't handle it, then maybe you should hire a capable professional. The last thing you should do in this situation is go on the internet and post/talk about it.


I hope you have a better day tomorrow.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

I made a similar mistake with tenacity too. I lost track of where I sprayed and I think I did a 3x dose (walked same area three times). 
It killed off the fescue in that spot.

I made that mistake because I was rushing. 
From that point on, I try not to rush through chemical applications or urea. Not worth the risk of a mistake.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

We've all made mistakes. I've dump XGRN when I stopped with the spreader fully open. I've lost track of how many 10mL PGR syringes I've measured to get to 50mL. I've sprayed and a downpour pops up out of nowhere. Stuff happens.


----------



## thebmrust (Jun 29, 2020)

I hit my lawn w tenacity last year after a reno and the whole thing turned white. I thought it was dead and gone. A full moon made it literally look like a blanket of snow. A pic couldn't capture it.

My wife reminded me: it's grass. It'll grow back.

It did. It's fine now.

There are so many variables when dealing with grass. And yes, to some of us who are mathematically challenged, the instructions and labels are often confusing.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

Tenacity OD update.



Recovering nicely. Water and mowing every other day.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Awesome. N too?


----------



## SoilSecrets (Apr 12, 2019)

Looks beautiful


----------



## thin_concrete (Sep 11, 2020)

Like it never happened! Awesome!


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

g-man said:


> Awesome. N too?


Yes .25# urea 2 days ago.


----------

